# Is it worth buying.



## Vip (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey everyone, I am new to these forums but I've got a question and this seems like the place to ask it.

After car searching constantly, I've finally found something that may be perfect! There is a 1995 240sx with only 60,000 miles for sale at a local garage, but unfortunately it has been in an accident and has a salvage title. The interior is in nearly perfect condition, except for a tear in the dash. The exterior is also beautiful except there are marks from where decals used to be. It's also missing the front right corner headlamp. The FR fender, shocktower, and headlight have been replaced. The reason it has a salvage title is because the airbags went off. When the garage towed it to their shop they didn't hook it up right and towed it with the rear wheels, which messed up the tranny. I have not seen it running yet, but I have been told that it makes a nasty noise when in reverse. He was originally asking $3500 but so far I have easily talked him down to 3000. I talked to my insurance agent today and he said it could be insured with no problem. Also the car is currently automatic, and I plan on doing a sr20det swap with the 5spd. If I get it, I will also do the kouki headlight conversion. I have an entire list of other mods I will plan on doing, about $8000 worth.


So now the questions:
-Is the car even worth thinking about buying and fixing up?

-How much should I offer him?

-How hard is it to go about getting a reconstructed title?

-I took 2 years of Auto Tech back in highschool, should I be able to do the engine swap?

-I've heard the wiring is tough, should I have a pro do this?

-What must be changed/added when doing the auto-manual conversion?

-Finally, should I do the kouki headlight conversion before or after I get the reconstructed title?

Sorry about all the questions, but I'd like to be sure before I buy it then decide it'll be impossible to do everything I want to. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

-Is the car even worth thinking about buying and fixing up?

clean exterior, clean interior, 60k on the chassis, no real damage done from the accident.. i'm assuming it's not a SE model ( which would've been nice ) but i would say it's worth the 3k.

-How much should I offer him?

2500-3000$

-How hard is it to go about getting a reconstructed title?

why do you want a reconstructed title?

-I took 2 years of Auto Tech back in highschool, should I be able to do the engine swap?

which SR are you planning to swap?? hybrid swaps tend to be slightly more difficult than straight swaps but it's possible to do it on your own. the mechanics of the swap is relatively easy. i would recommend getting the wiring done by a professional. have you done any motor swaps by yourself before?? is this going to be your first motor swap?? if it is, it's going to be tough but you will learn A LOT. make sure you purchase a front clip so you won't have to go searching for misc parts.

-I've heard the wiring is tough, should I have a pro do this?

yes. you have 3 options. 1: purchase plug/play harness from guys like phase2motortrend or heavythrottle. 2: send in your SR harness to guys like phase2motortrend or heavyhtrottle. 3: purchase JDM silvia/180sx manual and trace back one wire at a time ( not recommended )

-What must be changed/added when doing the auto-manual conversion?

cluth pedal assembly ( search for Opium's auto to manual conversion thread for more info )

-Finally, should I do the kouki headlight conversion before or after I get the reconstructed title?

i'm not sure if it matters but i would do it after. your car is a zenki. when you get the title, you want the car to be in it's stock form. after you get the title, do whatever you want w/ the car


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

i think that its a waste of time & money unless you have another car. just know that it will be hard and, two years of high school shop is not going to prepare you for an auto stick swap or engine swap and, well there are better deals out there. why buy problems? base models suck autos suck i've had them both in the same car and then i bought (after rearended) SE 5-speed and well am much happier now :cheers:


----------



## Vip (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok everyone, I've decided I do not want this particular 240sx. I did however find one that's 5spd but yet base model that I am going to be looking into further tomorrow. It already has a cd player, power windows and doors, and A/C. I believe the only thing I'm missing with the base rather than the SE is the spoiler and 5 lug hubs. Is this correct?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

no ABS, usually and no LSD


----------

